# blue-green algae solution



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

I got a bad blue-green algae problem. I have a very low nitrate reading to begin with and I never added nitrate so the blue-green algae exploded. Talking to several so called "experts" from LFS's all them agreed that bring nitrates up to 20 ppm and do a 4 day blackout. monitor all water parameters each day and do a water change if needed. after day 4 the algae should be dead and loose enough to just vacuum up, and of course another water change and test. How does this sound to you guys? anyways I already begun the blackout process. I'll let you guys know how it goes in a few days


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

blackout usually works but you have to clean all of it out afterwards, or else it will come back, the other thing is that you should try to find out what caused it in the first place and then try to prevent those conditions as it will just come back again if you dont.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

After a 3 day Blackout all the algae is gone =) I was suprised to find out how well the plants and fish managed =) anyways i took out all the rocks for a clean scrub, vaccumed out the gravel and did a water change. all water parameters are good. I'll post a pic when the water clears and keep everyone posted on if the algae comes back. So far so good...crosses fingers =)


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

2 days after Blackout and all is well. Water parameters are good and holding, No signs of algae outburst, plants and fish look healthy, even my anubis is beginning to bloom a flower =) So far the Blackout has been a success.

I think the reason for the algae outburst we an over dose of nutrients coupled with bad nitrate readings. Hey live and learn =) here are a before and after pic


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Your tank looks







I am glad that the 4 day blackout worked. I dont think that it was BG algae though, I heard it is only curable through dosing your tank with eurythromiocin, because BGA is a bacteria, and that turning the lights out will not get rid of it, anyways I am glad that it is gone!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

WOW nice tank!


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Yea Chuck that makes alot of sense. nevertheless whatever this algae is called, it took over my tank and it was ugly. I looked at a bunch of different algae removal chemicals at the LFS and i decided i wanted a chemical-free method. Its been 3 days after the blackout and my tank still has no algae blooms. I can say the blackout was a success.

Thanks for the complements Stugge & Chuck, i appreciate it. This 90 gallon is my 1st attempt at a planted tank and I have to say, I love it and im hooked. Now, Im trying to talk my wife into letting me get a 280 "back to nature" planted tank =)


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Your tank looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chuck, was talkin to a aquatic plant specialist and he says BGA is a classified as a bacteria because of its cell structure and the way it multipies, but it in fact has chlorophyll and photosynthesizes to make food, much like plants, and thats why blackouts can kill it.

Anyways, my tank is doin great still no algae outbursts and im happy.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

i had the same problem once found that the cray fish i had in there was storing food and it was rotting sorted nowhere is how it was
View attachment 57517
and this was 2 days after cleaning


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

that looks like the same sh!t i had. how'd you get rid of yours? or do you still have it?

btw: Nice pack of bellies you got there


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

left the lights off for about five days and on the second day gave it a gravel vac and it went and it has never been back but i need shed loads of plants cos that poo killed mine barring the java plants(moss and ferns) o and is yours near a window cos that had sum fing to do with it ill get some up to date pics of the destruction it done


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

the befor
View attachment 57573
the attack from hell
View attachment 57575
the aftermath
View attachment 57577
o and heres one of the boys
View attachment 57578


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Glad to hear that the blackout worked for ya. And yeah my tank is next to a window, Im going to have that window professionally tinted. I think my problem was over-dose of nutrients. Anyways Zombie your tank is pretty incredible with or without the plants.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah it is nice but i want it heavly planted and im gonna have to make my own back ground as they dont make em big enough what plants do you thinko and cheers for the light thing
would these lights be ok with a closed hood


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, power compact flourescent lighting is perfect for canopy. They are a bit more pricey but well worth it. The next step up would be metal halide lighting again more pricey but alot more watts. As far as plants, Im only running like 2.5 wpg and my Vals, Onion Bulbs, Ferns, Swords and Anubias are growing like weeds. In my opinion they are easy to grow, im sure there are other easy one that I havent mentioned. Im trying to grow some aquatic clovers. they are slow glowers but excellent ground cover once it spreads. Dude plants are cheap, buy a few each payday and in no time your tank will be fully planted.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

i think ill save up cos i have a big job on the tank p's are going in a pond. background in few caves shed load of plants but i think im gonna stick to gravel or maybe half sand and half gravel mix


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holycrap that tank is amazing


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

so i made a good choice of tank siz(90lX30"wX24d)
and 11 little sweeties to go in it


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

but wouldnt the heat from metal halide cause a problem under hood or do i need to install a cooling system


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

most halide enclosures have built-in fans but I'd also mount some fans in your canopy as well. and I agree with Dr Green, your tank is looks amazing even without plants


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

so now should i look for a 500w or a 250w metal halide


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

your tank is amazing dude


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

zombie said:


> so now should i look for a 500w or a 250w metal halide
> [snapback]984535[/snapback]​


if you want a heavily plant your 234 gallon tank, your amount of wattage you want is going to be 2-3 watts per gallon. doing the math, that comes out to be 468-702 watts. you have several options: 2 power compact flourescent units, 1 big 500 watt Halide unit, (2) 250 watt halide units, (3) 150 watt halide units or even some companies make a combination unit: an enclosure with halides and pcs built-in.

do a web search on aquatic lighting and look for one that is the same length as your tank with total wattage at 468-702 watts. there will be several to chose from it all depends on how deep are your pockets


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

o and would it be alright to put them in glass sliding doors or do they need to be screwed to the roof of the hood

thanx about the tank


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

zombie said:


> o and would it be alright to put them in glass sliding doors or do they need to be screwed to the roof of the hood
> 
> thanx about the tank
> [snapback]984573[/snapback]​


yea, if the lighting unit has an enclosure, you can sit them right on your glass top. the retro-fit units have no enclosures and would have to be mounted on the ceiling of your canopy.

Seeing that you want lighting that fits in your canopy I'll get two Coralife Freshwater Aqualight units. each unit is 48" long and 7" wide and 2.5" tall, a nice slim enclosure. each unit has (4) 65 watt power compact tubes, totaling 260 watts each. getting 2 of those would get you 520 watts which would have your tank at 2+ wpg. Some people say Coralife products are cheap and always breakdown. Coralife is probably the most affordable PC's in the market and mine have never failed me yet....go figure


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

cheers for that gonna look right now


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

amazing looking tank


----------

